# Torna la Gialappa's band, con le Iene



## admin (13 Gennaio 2013)

Grande ritorno in televisione. Questa sera, con l'inizio della nuova edizione de "*Le Iene*" (ore 21,20 *Italia 1*), tornerà sul piccolo schermo la *Gialappa's Band*, il trio composto da Gherarducci, Santin e Taranto. I 3 faranno da spalla ai conduttori *Ilary Blasi e Teo Mammucar*i e lanceranno i vari servizi. La grande novità riguarda il *posticipo calcistico della domenica che verrà commentato dalla stessa Gialappa's alle ore 23,30*. Si parte questa sera con Sampdoria - Milan


----------



## Degenerate X (13 Gennaio 2013)

Finalmente. Così stasera ho qualcosa da vedere dopo venti minuti di schifo che faremo.


----------



## juventino (13 Gennaio 2013)

La Gialappa's era una delle poche cose che guardavo sulla tv digitale. Non vedo l'ora.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Gennaio 2013)

io infatti mi guardo le iene...


----------



## BB7 (13 Gennaio 2013)

Finalmente qualcosa di veramente bello.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Gennaio 2013)

La Gialappa è una delle parentesi felici della storia della TV italiana. Meno male va.


----------



## Jino (13 Gennaio 2013)

Allora alle 23,30 spero di non dimenticarmi


----------



## Degenerate X (13 Gennaio 2013)

Già tutto molto epico, il servizio con i cori da stadio


----------



## Jino (13 Gennaio 2013)

Pensavo meglio, ma forse la partita non ha dato tanto show. Ma sopratutto hanno montato tutto in fretta e furia.


----------



## juventino (14 Gennaio 2013)

Io spero che magari sull'onda di eventuali ottimi ascolti comincino a fare il commento a tutte le partite.


----------



## Van The Man (14 Gennaio 2013)

La Gialappa's è stata l'unica vera grande novità prodotta dalla radiotelevisione italiana negli ultimi 25 anni, ma ormai la sua onda si è affievolita, ed ha poco da dire. Al limite potrebbe avere ragione di essere in radio, ma onestamente l'ultimo Rai dire Europei è stato di livello bassissimo. Le Iene neppure le commento, non hanno più nulla delle caratteristiche che avevano quando sono nate


----------



## smallball (14 Gennaio 2013)

confermo la tua impressione,ho visto la trasmissione e mi e' parsa la solita minestra riscaldata


----------



## Degenerate X (14 Gennaio 2013)

Teo Mammucari io non lo posso proprio vedere, comunque.

Brignano l'anno scorso almeno faceva ridere.


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Gennaio 2013)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Già tutto molto epico, il servizio con i cori da stadio



Non ho visto tutta la puntata,ma quella è stata sicuramente la migliore new entry


----------



## BB7 (14 Gennaio 2013)

A me cmq i servizi che hanno mostrato mi sono piaciuti... cioè c'era il tizio che entrava e usciva dalla caserma senza problemi e non riuscivano a prenderlo mentre ci riescono quelli delle iene...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Gennaio 2013)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> La Gialappa's è stata l'unica vera grande novità prodotta dalla radiotelevisione italiana negli ultimi 25 anni, ma ormai la sua onda si è affievolita, ed ha poco da dire. Al limite potrebbe avere ragione di essere in radio, ma onestamente l'ultimo Rai dire Europei è stato di livello bassissimo. Le Iene neppure le commento, non hanno più nulla delle caratteristiche che avevano quando sono nate



infatti i gialappi , come hanno detto pure loro stessi , è dalla fine degli anni novanta che non hanno piu una buona idea ; purtroppo la vena artistica prima o poi si affievolisce solo che a fine mese devono arrivarci pure loro e cosi sono costretti a riciclarsi


----------



## #Dodo90# (14 Gennaio 2013)

A me ieri la puntata è piaciuta. Mammuccari e la Gialappa's insieme sono da ricovero 

Il servizio con i cori è stato il momento più alto della trasmissione, ho rischiato l'infarto soprattutto sul coro "YOUPORN"


----------



## Canonista (14 Gennaio 2013)

...ma il pollo di chatroulette?


----------



## Harvey (14 Gennaio 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> ...ma il pollo di chatroulette?



 vedendo sta gente ci sarebbe da imitare la tipa che aveva orchestrato quel piano!


----------



## Canonista (14 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> vedendo sta gente ci sarebbe da imitare la tipa che aveva orchestrato quel piano!



Sì infatti! Ma come si fa...

Quasi quasi arruolo qualche amica un po' "aperta" e faccio il magnaccio! rotfl


----------



## juventino (14 Gennaio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> infatti i gialappi , come hanno detto pure loro stessi , è dalla fine degli anni novanta che non hanno piu una buona idea ; purtroppo la vena artistica prima o poi si affievolisce solo che a fine mese devono arrivarci pure loro e cosi sono costretti a riciclarsi



Secondo me la loro dimensione è commentare le sintesi delle partite della domenica. Insomma ritornare al Mai Dire Gol vecchio stile che si concentrava principalmente sullo sport. Mai Dire Martedì purtroppo morì a causa dell'abbandono dei comici principali (De Luigi, Cortellesi, Albanese e Marcorè) e per l'abuso di alcune cose (i trailer di Maccio Capatonda e Sensualità a Corte su tutti).


----------



## Degenerate X (21 Gennaio 2013)

Il servizio sulla Tommasi. Madonna.

Clamoroso.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Il servizio sulla Tommasi. Madonna.
> 
> Clamoroso.



Strafatta.....


----------



## Harvey (21 Gennaio 2013)

Il servizio sulla ragazza anoressica è stato davvero davvero impressionante...


----------



## BB7 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Ma vogliamo parlare del servizio sugli enti pubblici privilegati (supermercato dentro la struttura)? Oppure di come Enrico Lucci (un idolo  ) sfotte in modo palese la gente nei suoi servizi?


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Gennaio 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Oppure di come Enrico Lucci (un idolo  ) sfotte in modo palese la gente nei suoi servizi?



Vabbè,Lucci è il top.Ogni volta mi ammazza


----------



## BB7 (27 Gennaio 2013)

I cori  ho le lacrime


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Gennaio 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> I cori  ho le lacrime



Mi sono quasi ribaltato con Leone


----------



## BB7 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Pure le Olimpiadi dell'Illegalità sono bellissime LOL


----------



## Harvey (4 Febbraio 2013)

ROTFL il servizio sul gatto sulla testa di Conte


----------



## BB7 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Il gatto di Conte  fantastico.


----------



## Canonista (4 Febbraio 2013)

Ops, ieri ho sbagliato topic, l'ho scritto nel circolo 

Grande Frank comunque


----------



## iceman. (5 Febbraio 2013)

il servizio sulle pornostar


----------



## Canonista (5 Febbraio 2013)

Il pornoattore con la casetta di lusso è un dio.

Gli è arrivata l'amichetta a casa, l'ha sfondata per bene e infine si è messo a montare il video con calma...fa tutto lui fa


----------



## BB7 (5 Febbraio 2013)

"Se vedessi Sarkozy verrei subito"


----------



## Degenerate X (5 Febbraio 2013)

Servizio sul ***** semplicemente PAZZO. Sublime.


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Febbraio 2013)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Servizio sul ***** semplicemente PAZZO. Sublime.



Ma quanto è idolo James Deen?Si trapana la tipa e poi si mette subito a editare il video col fringuello all'aria


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Febbraio 2013)

Ragà me so perso il servizio di Pablo Trincia.Qualcuno mi potrebbe indicare,tramite mp,dove lo posso guardare???Thanks


----------



## BB7 (7 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ragà me so perso il servizio di Pablo Trincia.Qualcuno mi potrebbe indicare,tramite mp,dove lo posso guardare???Thanks



In teoria nel sito ufficiale delle Iene oppure in quello di Mediaset mettono sempre le puntate On Demand (;


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Febbraio 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> In teoria nel sito ufficiale delle Iene oppure in quello di Mediaset mettono sempre le puntate On Demand (;



Thanks,ho già provveduto.


----------



## Canonista (7 Febbraio 2013)

Sì, un po' di servizi li mettono su video mediaset, ma non ho mai fatto caso se li mettono tutti o no


----------



## Canonista (11 Febbraio 2013)

Puntata fighissima stasera!


----------



## Degenerate X (11 Febbraio 2013)

Me ne sono dimenticato totalmente


----------



## BB7 (11 Febbraio 2013)

Tanti bei servizi davvero. Sopratutto quello della pistola a Milano e quello di Alitalia


----------



## Brain84 (11 Febbraio 2013)

Quest'anno le Iene hanno alzato l'asticella sui servizi. Sono molto più interessanti e più scomodi rispetto agli altri anni


----------



## Canonista (11 Febbraio 2013)

A me è piaciuto anche il servizio della tipa bionda, quello dei treni, dei ragazzi con gli zaini e degli anziani.

Comunque sì, sono davvero interessanti (niente servizi sulle relazioni sessuali tra 80 enni almeno  )


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Febbraio 2013)

ieri sera lo visto, di solito non lo guardo perchè ci sono le partite, come programma non e affatto male fa cose interessanti.


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Febbraio 2013)

ma han già smesso di fare il servizio sul posticipo?


----------



## Canonista (15 Febbraio 2013)

Ecco che inizia


----------



## esjie (16 Febbraio 2013)

Ultras dei Vip a Sanremo su RTL 102.5 - YouTube


----------



## Frikez (17 Febbraio 2013)

Mexes


----------



## Canonista (18 Febbraio 2013)

Il migliore è stato Totti


----------



## Vinz (18 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque Pio e Amedeo stanno una spanna davanti a tutti


----------



## runner (18 Febbraio 2013)

i Gialappi sono dei miti, ma il programma delle Iene è allucinante!!

anche quello non lo guardo da anni, ma lo detesto in modo inequivocabile!!

traspare di un attonito pessimismo con una ricerca scandalistica del nulla


----------



## BB7 (18 Febbraio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> i Gialappi sono dei miti, ma il programma delle Iene è allucinante!!
> 
> anche quello non lo guardo da anni, ma lo detesto in modo inequivocabile!!
> 
> traspare di un attonito pessimismo con una ricerca scandalistica del nulla


----------



## runner (18 Febbraio 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


>



i servizi sono montati con quegli stacchetti stile lavaggio dell e menti e gli scoop sono al 99% su cose inutili.....

other reasons?


----------



## BB7 (18 Febbraio 2013)

il 99% delle cose sono inutili? ma se hai scritto tu stesso che non lo guardi da anni quindi come fai a dirlo? -.-" 

Ieri tra i vari servizi hanno fatto:

*Sopravvivere alla crisi*: seguono un uomo che aveva pensato al suicidio a causa della crisi

*Il Grande Circo e il piccolo tipografo*: Moira Orfei che non ha pagato i tipografi

*Staminali: Una speranza per Gioele?*: Un ragazzo in fin di vita al quale viene negato il ricovero

*Cellulari e onde elettromagnetiche*: La pericolosità delle onde elettromagnetiche in certi dispositivi

*Massaggio ed evasione fiscale*: Una forma velata di prostituzione che costituisce un business milionario

*Parentopoli all'università*: Le scuole italiane piene di docenti stranamente con lo stesso cognome

Other reasons?


----------



## runner (18 Febbraio 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> il 99% delle cose sono inutili? ma se hai scritto tu stesso che non lo guardi da anni quindi come fai a dirlo? -.-"
> 
> Ieri tra i vari servizi hanno fatto:
> 
> ...



hai ragione te allora......è una bomba!!


----------



## BB7 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Beh dimmi te altri programmi che trattano quel genere di temi senza avere timore di quello che potrebbero pensare "ai piani alti" e a volte anche infrangendo la legge....


----------



## runner (18 Febbraio 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Beh dimmi te altri programmi che trattano quel genere di temi senza avere timore di quello che potrebbero pensare "ai piani alti" e a volte anche infrangendo la legge....



allora per prima cosa non voglio fare la pubblicità a nessun programma nè tanto meno battibeccare con te che sei semre troppo forte quando commenti il Milan e che stimo, quindi lungi da me fare su della cozzaglia.....

a parte i temi sulla salute delle persone che è un tema troppo alto e che toglierei dal mio giudizio perchè non mi sento all' altezza di trattare e penso di avere la sensibilità di potere esulare da ogni ragionamento per non strumentalizzarlo, i temi che di solito trattano sono secondo me un po' scontati infatti non lo guardo (nel senso che non lo seguo assiduamente) ma ogni tanto capita cambiando canale di imbattermici.....
programmi come report o le inchieste su rai tre di presa diretta sono molto professionali e quelli si che rompono le scatole ai piani alti (come dici tu) oppure tutto quello che fa Formigli su la7 mi piace molto.....

tutto qui non voglio di certo fare un trattato sulla televisione Italiana.....


----------



## Canonista (18 Febbraio 2013)

Beh Runner, è una bomba sì, puoi dirlo forte. 

Non partire prevenuto quando si parla di questo programma, non è quello di 5 (o piu) anni fa con i servizi gossip. 

I servizi su come procurarsi un'arma in città davanti a tutti, i servizi che mostrano quanto sia facile procurarsi droga fatta male in giro per il nostro paese, i servizi dove fanno arrestare pedofili e maniaci vari, i servizi elencati da BB e tanti altri ancora non sono affatto inutili. 

L'inutilità è quella di Sanremo, condito con l'incoerenza della Littizzetto e la paracul.aggine di quell'altro coso. 
Eppure fanno record di ascolti, siamo proprio un popolo di polli.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Sono molto professionali solo perché non hanno una scenografia fotografica in studio e dei montaggi psichedelici o perché non dicono paracce? 
Io sulla Rai vedo sempre le stesse cose, e sempre tutto finisce a tarallucci e vino.


----------



## runner (18 Febbraio 2013)

su sanremo infatti il mio parere è ancora più sconcertante....
dico solo che non mi sembra che dopo i tanti servizi delle iene il mondo sia cambiato in meglio, al contrario le inchieste di rai tre mi sembra che siano approvate in maniera trasversale da tutti senza zelo o faziosità!!

comunque ragazzi per farla breve forse alcuni servizi saranno pure importanti, ma il mio ragionamento non è riferito ai temi in se per se che trattano, ma al modo di sbatterteli in faccia stile splatter senza un filo conduttore....
non so se mi spiego ma sembra quasi che si voglia a tutti i costi fare notizia e sottolineare cose atroci che dovrebbero essere gestite dalle forze dell' ordine....magari sarebbe meglio che togliessero un po' di effetti speciali e cavolate e che si calassero meglio in un ambiente più professionale trattando i temi con più rispetto....


----------



## Vinz (19 Febbraio 2013)

A me basta vedere "Chiunque può"... fantastico


----------



## BB7 (3 Marzo 2013)

I regali al Ministero  Molto bello quello dei dati recuperati dai telefoni.


----------



## BB7 (3 Marzo 2013)

la storia delle farmacie è ASSURDA...


----------



## Degenerate X (3 Marzo 2013)

No vabbè, il servizio su Isidori è davvero PAZZESCO.


----------



## Canonista (4 Marzo 2013)

Mi sono perso una settimana di Iene


----------



## andre (4 Marzo 2013)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> No vabbè, il servizio su Isidori è davvero PAZZESCO.



mi chiedo seriamente come sia possibile, ero sconcertato quando ho visto il servizio.


----------



## iceman. (4 Marzo 2013)

tanto ti vediamoo su youpornn ahahah...


----------



## BB7 (4 Marzo 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> mi chiedo seriamente come sia possibile, ero sconcertato quando ho visto il servizio.



"Lei ascolta più roba tipo Mozart o Beethoven?" "No non ascolto la roba per i giovani"


----------



## Degenerate X (4 Marzo 2013)

Anche i servizi che stanno facendo ultimamente sulle staminali mi fanno salire una rabbia tremenda. Rendetevi conto in che razza di mondo viviamo. Auguro con tutto il cuore a tutti coloro che non fanno il possibile per risolvere queste situazioni tremende, le stesse tremende situazioni.


----------



## iceman. (4 Marzo 2013)

aaaa ooo budspance e terencel aaa eee unoo la lega ci vogliamo tutti bene ..


ahahah


----------



## Vinz (4 Marzo 2013)

Gran servizio quello di Trincia sulla Meth...


----------



## BB7 (4 Marzo 2013)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Gran servizio quello di Trincia sulla Meth...



Sicuramente non sono l'unico che ha pensato a Heisenberg appena sentito nominare "Crystal Meth"


----------



## Canonista (4 Marzo 2013)

Ho capito, devo vedermi le puntate perdute.


----------



## BB7 (4 Marzo 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Ho capito, devo vedermi le puntate perdute.



Trovi tutto [video]http://www.iene.mediaset.it/[/video]. Della puntata di ieri ti consiglio tutte le clip perchè sono state davvero interessanti (;


----------



## Canonista (4 Marzo 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Trovi tutto [video]http://www.iene.mediaset.it/[/video]. Della puntata di ieri ti consiglio tutte le clip perchè sono state davvero interessanti (;



Grazie BB, so già dove trovare tutto, tanto le Iene vengono seguite da molta gente, quindi o sul loro sito o su video mediaset c'è sempre tutto...per fortuna


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Marzo 2013)

Sono riuscito a vedere i servizi solo oggi.
Lucci è un GENIO,non c'è nulla da fare.Molto Belli anche i servizi di Viviani e Trincia (entrambi),come al solito.

P.S. Dite che se Walt vedesse il servizio di Trincia,si dispiacerebbe almeno un po'? 



Degenerate X ha scritto:


> No vabbè, il servizio su Isidori è davvero PAZZESCO.



Penso che il buon Eraldo,in Zambia,avrebbe fatto il senza tetto.


----------



## Dexter (5 Marzo 2013)

qui parlate tutti dei servizi e viene trascurata la cosa più interessante,che è la conduttrice


----------



## Snake (5 Marzo 2013)

Raro caso di donna che diventa sempre più bella ogni anno che passa


----------



## BB7 (5 Marzo 2013)

Però i vestiti sono altamente discutibili...


----------



## Canonista (6 Marzo 2013)

I vestiti si strappano, non è quello il problema...


----------



## Degenerate X (6 Marzo 2013)

La Blasi vabbè, non credo ci sia molto da commentare...


----------



## juventino (10 Marzo 2013)

Che rabbia e disgusto incredibili che ho provato alla seconda parte del servizio del prete pedofilo. Quando avrò un figlio farò in modo da tenerlo il più lontano possibile da questa gentaglia.


----------



## BB7 (17 Marzo 2013)

Non riesco a respirare dalle risate, gli Ultras dei VIP hahahahahahah


----------



## Degenerate X (17 Marzo 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Non riesco a respirare dalle risate, gli Ultras dei VIP hahahahahahah



No beh quello di carlo conti e sulla torre di pisa...morto.


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (17 Marzo 2013)

A me sto programma sta annoiando, sarà che comunque l'ho sempre visto fin da bambino e gli argomenti sono ciclici. La puntata della volta scorsa è tra le poche di quest'anno che mi ha attirato.


----------



## Canonista (17 Marzo 2013)

Grande Fiorello comunque


----------



## BB7 (24 Marzo 2013)

Canalis e Facchinetti. Sono MORTO.


----------



## Degenerate X (24 Marzo 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Canalis e Facchinetti. Sono MORTO.



.


----------



## BB7 (24 Marzo 2013)

i Leghisti di mio.... altro che Hitler e il fascismo


----------



## Canonista (25 Marzo 2013)

Schifo il sindaco leghista. 
Magari si trova lì per chissà quale calcio in cu.lo pazzesco e taglia via le agevolazioni a persone che ne hanno tutto il diritto (e di cui prima ne usufruivano) non superando il reddito minimo.

Certa gente dovrebbe solo pascolare le pecore


----------



## juventino (25 Marzo 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Schifo il sindaco leghista.
> Magari si trova lì per chissà quale calcio in cu.lo pazzesco e taglia via le agevolazioni a persone che ne hanno tutto il diritto (e di cui prima ne usufruivano) non superando il reddito minimo.
> 
> Certa gente dovrebbe solo pascolare le pecore



La cosa più sconcertante è che non stava ad arrampicarsi sugli specchi oppure a fuggire, sapendo di essere nel torto, come fanno di solito i politici in simili situazioni, ma era proprio convintissimo che la sua iniziativa fosse giusta.


----------



## BB7 (25 Marzo 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> La cosa più sconcertante è che non stava ad arrampicarsi sugli specchi oppure a fuggire, sapendo di essere nel torto, come fanno di solito i politici in simili situazioni, ma era proprio convintissimo che la sua iniziativa fosse giusta.



Infatti la cosa che fa più rabbrividire è questa... da qui il mio paragone col Fuhrer


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Marzo 2013)




----------



## Canonista (15 Aprile 2013)

Ma il servizio di ieri di Pio e Amedeo? 

C R E P A T O.


----------

